# Valkyrie Profile vs Xenogears vs Vagrant Story



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Which is a better game?
    -Better characters?
    -Better story?
    -Better chicks? :ho
    -Better gameplay.

2. Self evident "Which verse would win..."

Edit: Also, which has better artwork?


----------



## Shinku (Aug 20, 2009)

Xenogears in all of them.

Except gameplay, in which case, it's a tie.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2009)

Valkyrie Profile sweeps 1. Idunno about 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2009)

VP takes it on all accords. 

Chicks? Have you played VP2? 
Characters? VP has a fuckin' Gutts clone so badass he defies time and logic is in both games.
Gameplay? Vagrant Story may be unique and all, but I hated it. Xenogears was fairly generic for the most part. VP just does it right.

In a fight? VP has a cast of gods and god-slayers capable of remaking reality.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2009)

Imo, they are all very good games, and Vagrant Story has one of the most unique gameplay features ever, in essence, you get to choose what body part to hit in a Parasite Eve style targeting system. So it's fairly awesome.

Xenogears ,though, the amount content was insane, i remember a 3D fighter type part in it once, and the gears and battle system is awesome. As is the story.

Valkyrie profile though, that must be one of my favorite games ever. The story and combat system as well as the characters. Lezard Valeth literally shits on Sephiroth and stuff. Should make a thread about that.

Anyways, I can't really choose on which one would win in a real fight though.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> VP takes it on all accords.
> 
> Chicks? Have you played VP2?
> Characters? VP has a fuckin' Gutts clone so badass he defies time and logic is in both games.
> ...



Xenogears literally has God though... 

It's reality warping gods versus strange gods making a world with gears and nanomachine people. 

Also, that chick in the opening movie of Xenogears was pretty hot...


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

You tryin to dis the almighty Id? He *Destroys* VP.

Also, Adult Emerald in XG is hawt. So are a couple of the Elements chicks. And then Fei nails Elly, and Krasus nailed Miang constantly.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 20, 2009)

Xenogears wins all. 
Maybe except in terms of chicks, since the chick concentration is pretty low and the graphics are old.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

Adult Emeralda


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Xenogears literally has God though...
> 
> It's reality warping gods versus strange gods making a world with gears and nanomachine people.
> 
> Also, that chick in the opening movie of Xenogears was pretty hot...


VP has God too: Odin. And it has something even more powerful than that: Lezard after taking over. And it has something even more powerful than that: the Valkyrie fusion thing at the end of VP2.



Raigen said:


> You tryin to dis the almighty Id? He *Destroys* VP.
> 
> Also, Adult Emerald in XG is hawt. So are a couple of the Elements chicks. And then Fei nails Elly, and Krasus nailed Miang constantly.


What's he gonna do to the VP top-tiers like Lezard, Odin, or Valkyrie? NOTHING BUT DIE. That's what.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Fei/Id has the power of the Wave Existence, a being that *accidentally* created the universe.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 21, 2009)

The Wave Existence created the third dimension through a random leaked ripple. It basically sweats universes, so yeah. Xenogears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

So? Has he destroyed anything lately? Creation =/= destruction. I thought we've been over that before in the OBD.

The VP gods created their universe. Lezard actually at least changed it and can traverse time.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Fei/Id was destroying countries when he was a kid. One of Id's attacks when you fight him looks like a black hole. U-DO (lower form of WE) can destroy the universe or ascend all living things to a higher plane of existence. Abel's Ark with the Zohar was erasing planets by just passing by their location within the cosmos while it traversed through the UMN. Xenosaga is part of the Xenogears-verse.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So? Has he destroyed anything lately? Creation =/= destruction. I thought we've been over that before in the OBD.
> 
> The VP gods created their universe. Lezard actually at least changed it and can traverse time.


Xenogears is powered by the Wave Existence, and it was implied that it can go around tanking big bangs and shit. Hell, Xenogears tied with TTGL, the last time I checked, so yeah.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

One of Fei's Chi attacks in the game was "Big Bang" where he fires a beam from outside the galaxy. Course that's all fluff, but there's nothing saying he couldn't actually do it (Wave Existence power and all).


----------



## JTExecutor (Aug 21, 2009)

> 1. Which is a better game?
> -Better characters?
> -Better story?
> -Better chicks?
> ...



Xenogears.
Xenogears.
Valkyrie Profile assuming we're talking about attractive factor.
Vagrant Story

Xenogears. 

Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Fei/Id was destroying countries when he was a kid. One of Id's attacks when you fight him looks like a black hole. U-DO (lower form of WE) can destroy the universe or ascend all living things to a higher plane of existence. Abel's Ark with the Zohar was erasing planets by just passing by their location within the cosmos while it traversed through the UMN. Xenosaga is part of the Xenogears-verse.


 Xenosaga doesn't count in this thread. 

Lezard could go back in time and kill his mother.



> Xenogears is powered by the Wave Existence, and it was implied that it can go around tanking big bangs and shit. Hell, Xenogears tied with TTGL, the last time I checked, so yeah.


 
Implications are nothing without feats.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

You're trying to count VP2 but say Xenosaga doesn't count despite actually being a prequal to Xenogears? Don't make me laugh. And Fei in Xenogears took on and defeated WE-Krellian who was as powerful as the Wave Existence itself. In effect he was actually taking on a multiversal being, seeing as the WE can create universes accidentally with just excess waves, or as skiboy said; sweating out universes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2009)

Where was Xenosaga stated as being a prequel to Gears?. Also Xenogears has Omnipotent god, unless Odin is omnipotent: All Mighty God> Some God.


----------



## Shinku (Aug 21, 2009)

It's sort of a given that Xenosaga is a prequel to Xenogears. 

For instance...


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of Xenosaga episode 3, KOS-MOS is seen drifting to a planet, presumed to be the planet Xenogears takes place in.




The existence of Zohar found in both games.

Characters that actually overlap from various games.

I think it's all but set in stone that Xenosaga --- > Xenogears, chronologically... it's just that, due to legal issues, Monolith can't outright say it is.

But yeah, I think it's only fair that you allow the Xenosaga trilogy as part of the Xenogears.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not



> Nephilim – Elly Van Houten
> Abel – Abel / Fei Fong Wong
> Jin Uzuki – Citan Uzuki
> Marguilus – Ramsus
> ...



Just Homages/Tributes nothing more.


----------



## Shinku (Aug 21, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's not
> 
> 
> 
> Just Homages/Tributes nothing more.



If it sounds like a prequel... looks like a prequel... seems like a prequel... has a similar story to that of a prequel... characters, similar to that of a prequel... I think it's safe to say that it can be REGARDED as a prequel.

Officially? No. But I honesty think Monolith/Namco had intentions of it being a prequel before all the legal crap came up.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

Not to mention that Xenogears was Episode 4 (or 5) and Xenosaga is ep 1-3, then yeah it's a prequal. In fact Abel is the name of the boy who makes contact with the Zohar aboard the Eldridge before Deus tries to take over the ship and is also the only survivor. Abel is shown both as a boy in Xenosaga and beginning of Xenogears and only after landing on the planet (which is actually Earth after many thousands of years, aka Lost Jerusalem) does he appear to age into an adult with 'Elly'.

Look what needed to happen. End of Xenosaga they lost the UMN and the ability to travel FTL across galaxies. It would take them centuries if not thousands of years before creating a new means of traversing the cosmos without spending lifetimes moving at sub-light speed, and then after the incident with Deus aboard the Eldridge, it's another 10,000yrs before Fei makes the scene.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2009)

Tetsuya Takahashi was the director and writer for both Xenogears and Xenosaga, and notes that Xenosaga is not a prequel to Xenogears because Square Enix owns the rights to Xenogears. 

Official interviews are somewhat vague on the matter, though Tetsuya Takahashi has stated that "It's probably more suitable to say that it follows the direction and style of Xenogears.", as well as "Now that we are under a different company, we figured we should start everything from scratch all over again. Though there are familiar faces that serve as important characters in Xenosaga, others are more like self-parodies, so we don't really want Xenogears fans to overreact. Like movies, sometimes you have the director of the movie or friend of the leading actor appearing as cameos, so it's similar to that.

Link removed

For what it's worth. We'll probably never know the answer.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)

And we're still waiting for them to actually complete the series and re-make Xenogears.


----------

